# ARLINGTON,TX-1YR F-DIAMOND-SCARED LITTLE ONE...



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

We do still have Diamond that no one seems to be interested in. She was released by a police officer becasue he did not have time for her.








Kennel Card 
Tel.: 817-451-3436 | Fax: 817-451-9573

Diamond 
Animal ID: A05956925 Stage: Available Review Date: Location: Dogs A Building/A-42 
Description: 
Diamond German Shepherd/ Mix, Black/ Grey/ , Large 
Dog 1 y 0 m 1 d , DOB: 9/3/2007, Previously Altered: No, Currently Altered: No
Female Declawed: None
Young Adult Collars: / , Bitten: No Bite History, Distinguishing Marks: Scan no-chip
Intake Info: 
Intake Date/Time Intake Type Intake Sub Type Intake Reason
9/2/2008 12:47:00 PM Owner/Guardian Surrender Surrendered for Adoption Not Enough Time
Jurisdiction Location Found 
95K 


Susan Waits

Arlington Animal Services

Animal Care Coordinator 

[email protected]

817-451-3436 fax 817-451-957 
(Please note same shelter as Girlie and Gypsy.Girly is still here. Has been tagged by a rescue group.Gypsy has been rescued.)


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Poor girl..she looks so scared.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the little sweety....looks at that tiny cage she is in....poor thing.....all the way down on page 5...


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Petfinder's site:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11821983


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Pulliam, Lois [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, September 05, 2008 2:56 PM
To: Val Laughton; [email protected]; Gary, April E.
Subject: UPDATE: re FW: TX Arlington, Diamond, black beautiful GSD - OWNER DUMPED IT (A COP!!!)
Importance: High

Diamond is in the process of being rescued.

Lois E. Pulliam
Locke Lord Bissell & Liddell
214-740-8134


----------

